# Choix IDE Python



## Maxmad68 (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin d'aide pour trouver un bon éditeur Python pour mon Mac (Yosemite) à moins de 20€.
Tout ceux que j'ai trouvé sur internet (PyCharm, Sublime Text,...) sont trop chers je trouve juste pour un IDE...
J'aimerais, si possible:
- de l'auto-complétion
- de l'indentation automatique
- de la coloration syntaxique

J'avais essayé Exedore qui remplit tout ces critères, mais il ne peut ouvrir des fichiers .py, il ne traîte que les "Projets Exedore"...
Merci de votre aide


----------



## luc1en (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,



Maxmad68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai besoin d'aide pour trouver un bon éditeur Python pour mon Mac (Yosemite) à moins de 20€.
> Tout ceux que j'ai trouvé sur internet (PyCharm, Sublime Text,...) sont trop chers je trouve juste pour un IDE...
> J'aimerais, si possible:
> ...



j'utilise Komodo Edit, il y a aussi NetBeans.


----------



## smog (21 Avril 2016)

*Aptana* doit répondre à ces critères, gratuit en plus.
Je ne me rappelle plus pour l'auto-complétion.
Mais peut-être trop "usine à gaz" ?
http://www.aptana.com


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2016)

Komodo est effectivement bien. Mais il y a pléthore d'éditeurs de qualité qui conviendront. J'aime assez Sublime Text, TextMate et même Atom. Ou, pourquoi pas le Visual Studio Code de Microsoft ?


----------



## Deamon70 (2 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

PyCharm est disponible gratuitement. C'est une edition community. Elle est allégé par rapport à la version payante. Je te laisse regarder sur le site de jetbrain. Mais c'est un très non IDE, je l'utilise au travail comme pour le perso et il me convient très bien. Les produits jetbrain sont de tres bonne qualité. 

Voici le lien pour PyCharm : https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/#section=linux

Bon code.


----------



## dad3zero (11 Mai 2016)

Il y a une différence entre un "éditeur de texte" et un IDE… Je ne vais pas aider sur le premier, lorsque j'en ai besoin, je me contente de Vi…

Sinon, comme dit juste avant, PyCharm est disponible gratuitement en version Community. Celle-ci est certes bridée, mais pour des supports de frameworks (Django, AppEngine…) ou d'autres fonctions assez avancées. Pour un usage "standard", la Community est suffisante. Je répète également ce qui vient d'être dit : c'est un outil JetBrains, donc avec toute la puissance de cet éditeur.
Sinon, les deux autres que je cite en gratuit sont soit Eclipse + PyDev, soit Aptana qui est en fait un Eclipse/PyDev packagé. Le défaut… C'est que c'est de l'Eclipse. Donc à réserver à ceux qui veulent passer du temps à réparer leur IDE…

Sinon, vu qu'on est sur Macg et donc probablement sur Mac, XCode permet l'édition de modules Python…


----------

